
Turbo.net: another container? - sacheendra
https://turbo.net
======
sacheendra
I came across this. As I understand, it provides some sort of containerization
similar to docker. Can someone explain to me what it does? What is the value
this adds?

------
moondev
Pretty sparse on details. Apparently my linux desktop is not a "supported
device"?

